# New Single Member



## Angie (May 21, 2013)

HELP!!!

I am single and wondering about buying a motor home. I have done lots of caravanning but think I would find it to difficult on my own hence my thoughts on a motorhome! I am a “people person” and love socialising so just wondered do you all meet up and have rallies,  BBQ, parties – what ever you call them in the motorhome world! If so, is it all couples or are there other single people out there?

Hoping to make a decision in the next few weeks as I really miss the caravaning and want to do something similar this summer

Thanks

Ang


----------



## vwalan (May 21, 2013)

hi welcome .yes there are meets etc . if you say where roughly you are some will beable to let you know the next one . 
must say i havent actually been to any .i find i,m more into saving for winter trips away ,.but we have lots good chats on here . more info you give the more help you get . enjoy it and have fun .


----------



## landyrubbertramp (May 21, 2013)

hello and welcome this sites welcomes all  :wave:


----------



## Smaug (May 21, 2013)

Go for it & get stuck in! No heavy caravan to push around or hook up. Get a MH as big or small as you want, arrange it with what YOU need for overnighting & off you go! 

Yes, This is a very friendly & sociable forum & there are lots of meets, local & long distance.  Me & the missus prefer to do our own thing, but there are lots of singles (M&F) on here & they've even started a singles section if you want to meet someone with similar interests & needs.

You will notice that most campers will wave when you see them on t eroad (caravans used to do it, but there are just too many of them these days). If you park up near someone else (on a site or wilding) we always find a converstaion will strike up & sometimess even a bit of a party. But much of that will be down to you being friendly & eliciting a friendly reponse.


----------



## Makzine (May 21, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: as said above all are welcome here :wave:


----------



## stonedaddy (May 21, 2013)

Angie said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I am single and wondering about buying a motor home. I have done lots of caravanning but think I would find it to difficult on my own hence my thoughts on a motorhome! I am a “people person” and love socialising so just wondered do you all meet up and have rallies,  BBQ, parties – what ever you call them in the motorhome world! If so, is it all couples or are there other single people out there?
> 
> ...



:wave::welcome::wave: Hi Angie welcome to the club. There are loads of single ladies on here and they sometimes organise ladies only meets. Most meets are for anyone single, couples, people with dogs, And on some meets if there is a camp fire involved you even get people with logs. You will make all sorts of friends on here and if you go to the forum menu and look for meets and gatherings you will see what is coming up in the near future. All I can say is sign up and enjoy ....
.... Tom ....


----------



## emersonweldon (May 21, 2013)

Hi there


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
We have several meets throughout the year.
I currently have 3 planned 1 in Stratford upon avon, Big cheese festival Caerphilly and the Medieval market Caerphilly. The first 2 are full but I am considering running another in September.


----------



## oldish hippy (May 21, 2013)

HI AND WELCOME YEP I AM SINGLE JUST PUT YOUR COUNTY IN YOUR DETAILS AND THAT WAY YOU CAN SEE WHO IS CLOSE TO YOU WE ARE FREINDLY BUNCH AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE BUYING THEN JUST ASK THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF PEOPLE WILLING TO GIVE YOU THERE THOUGHTS ON IT  i IS THE ONE WHO CANT SPELL LOL AND FORGOTTEN WHAT GRAMMER AND FULL STOPS ARE FOR {excuse the caps just realised ityped it in caps and am not shouting at you  }


----------



## Dive Tramp (May 21, 2013)

Hi Angie, welcome.
As others have said, just get yourself a camper and get out and about. 
I'm out as often as my work takes me outdoors a great deal of the time, normally to the shores of our Scottish Sealochs. 

My Edna keeps the costs down and the peace and quiet "up". (Edna is the van ;-) ).

DT


----------



## herbenny (May 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Angie...you will be ok on here everyone is so friendly and helpful.
There are lots of meets doesnt matter if your single or couple everyone is made welcome and we do have a giggle. Good luck with your van when you get it and hope to see you at a meet


----------



## angelaa (May 21, 2013)

Hi.  Welcome. I am sure you will manage no problem. I wouldn't tow our caravan, but drive the motorhome all the time, my hubby doesn't like driving it.  Good luck.


----------



## yorkieowl (May 21, 2013)

Hi Angie,  I only joined the forum a couple of months ago, and we have already been to a meet, made very welcome, and can't wait for my next meet (nothing planned), great forum, hope you manage to get a van soon, you'll love it.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (May 21, 2013)

Hi Angie,
Welcome to the forum...it's a friendly place. I've been motorhoming and wild camping on my own for more than 10 years as my OH isn't at all interested in camping. There are plenty of folk on here who solo, both male and female. Jump in and if you want any advice on what or how to buy, I'm sure this is the place to get it. Hope to meet you soon on one of the meets!


----------



## outtolunch (May 21, 2013)

Welcome Angie there are a few on this site both singles and couples that use their campers for going to music and beer festivals and I have met several in a non organised accidental meet way at a couple of events since joining this year.
Also found out this weekend at Bearded Theory that a couple I know have been visiting this site for ideas and information to help with a self build.


----------



## Mad Manx (May 21, 2013)

Hi de Hi and welcome their is lots of help on here al you have to do is ask


----------



## wildman (May 22, 2013)

Hi angie, welcome to the forum. There are a number of rallies/meets see the new fix it meet,  

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-meets-gatherings/28533-new-fix-meet.html
for a great meet in August, lots of singles coming and no problem when it comes to socialising, singles couples makes no differance.
The meet will be a great place to get to know your new van and sort out any queries/problems you may have. It is also a bring and buy meet so you can pick up any extras you may want (assuming someone else is selling them, hee hee) we have a large marquee for the evenings socialising and plenty of room so get your name down, tis a nice part of the country to explore as well.


----------

